# Google- Probiotic yogurts: Are they really good for you? - Globe and Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Globe and Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Probiotic yogurts: Are they really good for you?**Globe and Mail*One strain might be good for antibiotic-induced diarrhea and another for treating *irritable bowel syndrome*. Here's how they work: â€œGood bacteria create a *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

